# Quads on Turkey Day...Trips on Blk. Friday!



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Our doe Heritage kidded today....a girl, a boy, a boy, and a girl! While I was supposed to be cooking dinner for the family, parents, and in-laws! One came out okay, the next was stuck and I had to call a neighbor who came over and helped sort everything out and find legs to pull...next one slipped out, and the last was backwards! Three hours+ later, and we have a happy family! Hopefully everything will be okay...a little worried about the temps and the fact that there are 4, but she is a GREAT mama thus far, and everyone is eating (in shifts). Had to post pics...  Anyone needing a few bucklings?? Mama has a FANTASTIC udder.... :wink: :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

WOW!!!! Congratulations!!!

Glad you had someone close by and ready to help!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

Wow!!!!!! :shocked: :girl: :boy: :boy: :girl: !!! They are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Congrats!! :dance: :stars: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

congrats!!

if any seem even the slightest bit weak try offering a bottle -- I did that and I am very greatful I did or I would have lost some of my quads this year. I fed them two to three times a day with the bottle and they stayed with mom :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

very cute! great job sounds like you did the right thing by calling for help

 if you have more pics I'd love to see them  :wink: baby goats melt my heart and I have to wait till february!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

Well Happy Thanksgiving. Sounds like you have something to be thankful for.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

Congrats! Pretty doe and babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

Aww....that is a wonderful gift....on Thanksgiving... :greengrin: ..I am happy.. they are all doing well ...and that mom ...has plenty of colostrum/milk...keep an eye on each of their bellies... in case ...one isn't getting enough to eat..... Feed up mom ...give her a little more grain and good Alfalfa ..if she isn't use to it ...do it gradually....to help her keep up the milk,to feed all 4 ...wow quads.....they are so beautiful......A big Congrats... :thumbup: and Happy Thanksgiving......hope everyone... was OK with the delivery of kids...and that dinner was a little late....LOL...... I bet... it really was a blessing to witness..... ray: :hug:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

 Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

Congratulations!!! What adorable quads!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

wow! Beautiful babies! :drool:


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Heritage Kidded...quads on turkey day!*

Wow, that's amazing! She'd better have a great udder if she's feeding that many kids!  What cuties.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Well...we had quads yesterday and they are doing GREAT! Mama is feeding everyone, and her udder is the best I've ever seen! She is amazing! I'm keeping a close eye on bellies and behaviors, and so far, so good...they are eating in shifts! 
I went out to check them this morning, and our other doe that was due, proceeded to lay down and have TRIPLETS :boy: :girl: :girl: ! So far, so good with them.... So, we have gone from having 12 goats to having 19, in the matter of about 18 hours. Who said goats didn't multiply like rabbits?  That brings our :baby: count to 3 :boy: and 4 :girl: ...not bad considering I only got one doe out of my first 5 :baby: s this year! If anyone would be interested, I have pedigrees that I can send....just pm me.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. Too tempting!!  I'd love to see pedigrees (and maybe an udder photo when the babies are older?). Not quite sure how I'd get a buck kid over here but if he's really impressive and would fit with our breeding program, maybe it could work.

Congrats on such beautiful babies!

Oh, my email is [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol if only rabbits would multiply like rabbits!! lol poor misunderstood rabbits 



veerryy cute babies though.. i'm jealous.. no goat babies for me until march


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS!*

They are adorable.
:balloons: :fireworks: :balloons: 
Suellen


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:stars: Congrats! what do you put in your water?!? Lol! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on all those beautiful babies! Is daddy gold?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Becky!!!! You are sure giving me my kid fix!! And, I do believe the proud papa is gold and white, right?


OK....Now, how soon will I be a Gramma????? :ROFL:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of our buck...Hank can't deny these babies! Keep in mind...he is standing on a hill.... We have some blue eyed babies, but not exactly sure which one's yet...I'm a bad goat mama! Yes, he is red and white. Both mama's were red with a little white here and there.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

what a handsome dude!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome boy!!! With such pretty mommies, no wonder those kids are so cute!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Actually, the adult photo is of his more 'solid' side...my profile pic is him as a youngster with his 'colorful side' up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Still cute! Hard to imagine them growing up when they are babies isn't it?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I have had goats who are double copies who produce nothing but thier own color. One is a gold doe who's given me nothing but gold kids. I like gold myself. They are such a beautiful color!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the red/gold colors also...or as my 5 year old says - the 'deer goats'. Hank threw red/gold with the red does, but had a black baby with my white doe, mostly white with a little gold with my chamoisee doe, and a fawn color and a black and white with my black doe...not really any rhyme or reason, but it's an adventure every time!  
So far, so good...!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I love guessing baby colors! Its always fun! This year we had two I wondered what they were carrying. Both are gold boys and both had a chance of either carrying black or buckskin. The first one was bred to Fuchsia who I knows carries black and I got a gold doe and 3 buckskin boys. Well there's no denying he carries buckskin now. LOL The other one was bred to a black doe and gave me a buckskin boy. So I know he carries buckskin too. I was thrilled! My newest buck carries black and Crescendo, who knows. His sire gave him buckskin and his mom could have given him buckskin or black so we won't know till he's bred to someone who carries or is black. Until then who knows. 

Kidding season is so much fun!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW! Congrats on your new gaggle of kiddos! :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice buck! Handsome! :drool:


----------

